# 

## Mama47

Zbliżają sie męża urodziny postanowiłam mu kupić mlotowiertarke i mam pytanie która lepsza

http://www.leroymerlin.pl/elektronarzedzia/wiertarki-wkretarki-mloty-udarowe/mlotowiertarki-mloty-udarowe/mlotowiertarka-58g528-g-900-w-graphite,p407748,l166.html
CZY
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/elektronarzedzia/wiertarki-wkretarki-mloty-udarowe/mlotowiertarki-mloty-udarowe/mlotowiertarka-rsds680-k-680-w-ryobi,p388812,l166.html

----------


## CityMatic

Graphit - jest mocniejsza, ma lepszy udar, jest ze stopu aluminium - w zależności do czego będzie używana - na pewno wywierci otwór i nada się do domowych prac będzie służyć długo. To chińczyk w dobrym ubranku
Ryobi - to plastikowy amerykański markeciak estetyczny i o ładnym kolorze, również się nadaje do domowych rzeczy wywierci otwór bez problemu.
Z dobrymi wiertłami obie wiertarki nadają się do domowego użytku  :smile: .Ponadto obydwa modele mają opcję kucia ...to dobrze , udar również dobry bo pneumatyczny, a więc spokojnie w mieszkaniu z wielkiej płyty można wiercić otwory  :smile: 
Dwa lata gwarancji też dobrze świadczy o produktach.


Moja ocena - kupił bym RYOBI

----------


## Mama47

Wiertła to mu kupię hilti

----------


## Kemotxb

Pod kątem parametrów Graphite wychodzi lepiej, ale czy to są wiarygodne dane, nie wiadomo. Jeśli tak to brałbym graphite. Jeśli chcesz dołożyć trochę kasy to kup jakiegoś DeWalta albo Makite. Do takiego zestawu warto dokupić uchwyt wiertarski sds wtedy masz normalną główkę na wiertła i w razie potrzeby masz normalną wiertarkę i można wiercić dokładniej.

----------


## CityMatic

Tu znalazłem informację na temat mojego wyboru.......http://hobbydom.pl/ryobi/    nie ukrywam, że sam użytkuję już 6 lat wiertarkę (zwykłą  RPD 680) tej firmy i jest dobra, a zrobiła wiele.

----------


## bladyy78

Z tymi mocami tych młotowiertarek to nie wiem czy do końca jest tak jak piszą mam 3 młotki marketowe dwa najtańsze  po ok 300zł i jeden ciut droższy 500zl mimo że na każdej pisze ze mają inną moc i różnią się obudową to w środku bebechy maja te same wytrzymywały też taki sam okres pracy,   Ta niby najmocniejsza ma tylko ładniejszą obudowę więcej plastiku przez co wydaje się solidniejsza jednak to wszystko jedno i to samo. Dla amatora który chce wywiercić kilka otworów w roku  każde będzie dobra, ale po wywiedzeniu kilkuset już żadna nie będzie sprawna. Najbardziej wkurzające jest to że te tanie młotowiertarki wytrzymają kilka drobnych prac  i psuja się w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie czyli zaraz po gwarancji. 

 Z tych dwóch w chwili obecnej nie kupił bym niestety żadnej, ale jak bym był zmuszony do zakupu wybrałbym RYOBI.  Jak chcesz zrobić mężowi prezent kup coś z makity np tą Młotowiertarka HR2470 780 W MAKITA  i mąż będzie z niej zadowolony.

----------


## Mama47

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi czas wybrać się do Castoramy.  :smile:

----------


## TomekGTX

Cześć,

Jako pracownik Grupy Topex, właściciela marki GRAPHITE, chciałem tylko sprostować jedną informację.

GRAPHITE to marka zdecydowanie Polska. Firma ma w 100% polski kapitał, poza tym zarówno projektowanie wszystkich narzędzi jak i ich kontrola odbywa się w Polsce. Miejsce produkcji już dawno nie jest wyznacznikiem jakości produktu. Przed wypuszczeniem na rynek wszystkie nasze narzędzia są sprawdzane i testowane w laboratoriach. 

Myślę, że warto porzucić stereotypy o tym, że wszystko co jest produkowane w Azji, to niska jakość.

Tyle ode mnie  :smile: 

Mama47 – bez względu na to jakie narzędzie wybierzesz życzę, żeby działało jak najdłużej.

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek

----------


## APZ

A ja kupiłbym Mc alistera. Jak na marketowy sprzęt sporo wytrzymuje.

----------


## marekwiadomo

Ja tez bym postawil na ryobi - maz powinien byc zadowolony z tego sprzetu. Poza tym mozesz sobie przedluzyc gwarancje na ich stronie do 3 lat, a to tez duzy plus. No i daj znac jak tam wrazenia meza po stosowaniu, tez mysle czy sobie takiej nie sprawic, bo juz mam kilka innych sprzetow tej marki i  niemialem z nimi problemu

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Ja tez bym postawil na ryobi - maz powinien byc zadowolony z tego sprzetu. Poza tym mozesz sobie przedluzyc gwarancje na ich stronie do 3 lat, a to tez duzy plus. No i daj znac jak tam wrazenia meza po stosowaniu, tez mysle czy sobie takiej nie sprawic, bo juz mam kilka innych sprzetow tej marki i  niemialem z nimi problemu


Nie myl sprzętu ryobi z iluś tam lat bo od kilku lat ryobi sprzedało chińczykom dział drobnych agd , wiem coś na ten temat , nawet kołowrotki wędkarskie ryobi to już nie to samo co kiedyś , to tylko tak dla jasności

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie myl sprzętu ryobi z iluś tam lat bo od kilku lat ryobi sprzedało chińczykom dział drobnych agd , wiem coś na ten temat , nawet kołowrotki wędkarskie ryobi to już nie to samo co kiedyś , to tylko tak dla jasności


On o tym wie, sle jest na forum, żeby reklamować ryobi. Każdy orze, jak może....

----------


## marekwiadomo

Ja mam od nich młotowiertarkę i załapałem się na trzyletnią gwarancję. Używam sprzętu od roku, żeby coś tam zrobić w domu, jakieś skrzynki na balkon czy coś. Jest wszystko na razie spoko. Nie mam na co narzekać  :wink:

----------


## michaltab

> [...]
> Ryobi - to plastikowy amerykański markeciak 
> [...]


Małe sprostowanie - Ryobi jest japońskie  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> Małe sprostowanie - Ryobi jest japońskie


http://milwaukeecenter.pl/grupa-tti-...-i-aeg,b3.html

----------

